# Gratulation, Whodunit!



## jorge_val_ribera

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag, Daniel!

Hoffentlich hast du einen wunderschönen Tag (mit wunderschönem Wetter) bei deinen Verwandten und Freunden! Leider können wir dir nicht persönlich gratulieren, aber zumindest kann ich dir eine große Umarmung aus den fernen Westländern schicken. 

Auch möchte ich die Gelegenheit nützen, um dir für all die Hilfe, die du mir in diesen Monaten gegeben hast, zu danken. Ohne deine Hilfe wäre dieses Forum nicht, was es ist. 

Viel Spaß! Tschüss!


----------



## gaer

Daniel,

It's not your birthday for another 20 minutes or so, on "my side of the pond", but it's already started on your end.

Best wishes, and I'm sure all of us from the German forum would like to thank you for hanging in for so many months now, day after day, and just helping to keep everything going.

So,

Happy Birthday!​
Gaer​


----------



## Jana337

*********************Rovněž já přeji všechno nejlepší k narozeninám********************

** - a hodně energie ke zdolání dalších jazyků. 

Jana





*​


----------



## Artrella

*








Feliz Cumpleaños Who!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*​


----------



## mnzrob

Hey Who,

Hezlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag. Vielen Dank für all Deine Hilfe. Hoffe Du hast einen super tag!

Rob


----------



## Alfry

buon compleanno Who


----------



## Lancel0t

Happy Birthday Whodunit!! Hope that you'll have more Happy and Prosperous Birthdays to come.


----------



## timpeac

Many happy returns, have a good one. Tim.


----------



## NTFS

*#@#@#@#@#@#@#@#@#@#*
*@HaPPy biRTHDaY Whodunit!!!!@*
*#@#@#@#@#@#@#@#@#@#*​​


----------



## EVAVIGIL

Happy birthday, Whodunit!!






Are you really just 16?   

Have a lovely day!

EVA.


----------



## Phryne

*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!FELICIDADES!!!!!!!!!!





*​


----------



## elroy

*،الى العزيز دانيال*
*اتمنى لك عيد ميلاد سعيد وعام مزهر تتعلم به لغات جديدة وتتعمق*
*!باللغات العديدة التي **تعرفها
!عمل ممتاز والى الأمام*
*،تحيات عطرة
الياس*​


----------



## lsp

Enjoy the happiest of birthdays, Who!!​


----------



## mzsweeett

HEY SWEETIE!!!!

EIN SCHONES GEBURTSTAG FUR DICH!!! (sorry i can't get the umlauts to work  ).

Happy birthday and best wished for you..... I hope this year will be fantastic for you.


Hugs and Kisses,

Sweet T.


----------



## funnydeal

*Happy Birthday Whodunit !!!*​


----------



## Rayines

*FELIZ FELIZ CUMPLEAÑOS, WHODUNIT!*


> Are you really just 16?


*He keeps the secret, Eva.*


----------



## alc112

Happy Birthday, Daniel!!!!


----------



## Wordsmyth

Hey ho Who ... Hi !!!

Happy happy birthday !!!!!!!

That would have been in German, aber ich habe alle mein Deutsch vergessen (oder something like that??)

W   ( WortSchmidt / WörterMythos )


----------



## meili

*Maligayang Bati, Whodunit!!*

I wish you the best of all the best!​


----------



## garryknight

What?
 It's whose birthday?
 Oh, it's who's birthday.
 Happy birthday, who!

​


----------



## Inara

Many wishes!


----------



## cuchuflete

A very happy birthday to you!


Dan, may you enjoy scores more.


 Un abrazo,
Cuchu​


----------



## la grive solitaire

Happy Birthday to Who...
Happy Birthday to Who...
Happy Birthday to Who-oo...
 Happy Birthday to YOU! ​


----------



## EVAVIGIL

Rayines said:
			
		

> *FELIZ FELIZ CUMPLEAÑOS, WHODUNIT!**He keeps the secret, Eva.*



I see...   
EVA.


----------



## ILT

Oops, late again!!!!

But I hope you had a great day!!!

CONGRATULATIONS


----------



## Whodunit

Ich danke euch allen! Schön, dass ihr so nett seid.
Thank you very much. I'm glad you're so kind.
Děkuji pěkně za blahopřání. Těší mě, že vy jste tak drahých.
Muchas muchas gracias a todos. Me gusta que sois tan amables.
Mille grazie a tutti. Mi piace che siete così simpaticos.
.شكرا جزيلا على الكل. يعجبنى أن أنتم كذا لطيفون
Maraming salamat. Ikanagagalag ko nga kayo tulad bait.

Please correct me.


----------



## alc112

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Please correct me.


 
Tus deseos son órdenes



			
				Whodunit said:
			
		

> Muchas muchas gracias a todos. Me gusta que sean tan amables.


----------



## elroy

Whodunit said:
			
		

> .شكرا جزيلا على كل شيء. يعجبنى انكم لطيفون هكذا
> 
> 
> Please correct me.


 

Suggestion for a smoother-sounding text:

*.شكرا جزيلا على كل شيء. اني فعلا مسرور بلطفكم هذا *


----------



## Whodunit

alc112 said:
			
		

> Tus deseos son órdenes



Muchas gracias por tu corrección, Alexis. Aún no sé el subjunctivo.   



			
				elroy said:
			
		

> Suggestion for a smoother-sounding text:
> 
> *.شكرا جزيلا على كل شيء. اني فعلا مسرور بلطفكم هذا *



Why "كل شيء" (meaning: everything)? I didn't want to say "(Thank you very much) for everything", but "to everyone".    And I didn't know yet that I have to shorten أن and أنتم to انكم.   

BTW, where's the difference between كذا and هكذا? I found both in my dictionary, but I chose the wrong version.   

PS: Please PM me for further explanations.


----------



## alc112

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Muchas gracias por tu corrección, Alexis. Aún no sé el subjuntivo.


 
De nada. Nos hubieras dicho antes (you would have told us before)


----------



## Jana337

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Děkuji pěkně za blahopřání. Těší mě, že  vy  jste tak  drahých milí .



Bitte.

Jana


----------



## LV4-26

Joyeux anniversaire, who.


----------

